# how do i report finished....projects or what ever they are called



## Reefer86 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi guys only started crunching yesterday but i already have 2 'reports' that are 'ready to report ' in the tasks screen how do i report them?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 15, 2010)

They should do it automatically, but takes it time.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 15, 2010)

click update





http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106370
read this


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks stanhemi, I knew I had read about changing the config file somewhere ...but couldn't find it for Reefer.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 15, 2010)

Good day guys and Reefer! here's the link to automatically update your work! Just follow the instructions and you're good to go! Crunch on man!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106370


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks guy appreciated! im sure there will be a few more also before i get the hang of this!


----------



## neoreif (Jan 16, 2010)

No worries Bro! If you you have any questions just shoot it here in the forums and you would be surprised how the guys here are much helpful!


----------

